# Schwimminsel Brunnenkresse gesät



## waterman (12. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Schwimminsel nach Ideen aus dem Forum "gebastelt" und __ Brunnenkresse gesät.
Glaubt Ihr, dass die Insel zuwuchert?
Ist es für die Kresse noch zu früh? Letztens schrieb jemand, dass seine Brunnenkresse (vom Vorjahr) schon ausgetrieben ist.

Gruß
Wil

Hier zwei Fotos


----------



## Dodi (12. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Wil!

Da die Brunnenkresse eine optimale Keimtemperatur zwischen 15 und 21° benötigt, ist es jetzt wohl noch etwas früh, sie im Freien auszusäen.

Warum ziehst Du sie nicht im Haus vor? 
Das habe ich vor Jahren gemacht, die kleinen Pflänzchen dann bei mir in den Bachlauf in groben Kies gesetzt. Die Kresse erfriert bei mir nicht ganz und kommt dann schon zeitig wieder so richtig in Gang (fängt jetzt auch schon an zu wachsen), so dass ich nicht mehr nachsäen muss.

Deine Schwimminsel wird sicher im Laufe des Sommers zugewuchert sein, die Brunnenkresse ist sehr wüchsig!


----------



## koimen (12. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Wil

Es wird sicher funktionieren........Meine Insel hat letztes Jahr gewuchert wie verrückt......auch beim Wasserfall, musste da regelmässig zurückstutzen. Hatte zuerst andere Pflanzen ausprobiert, aber die Brunnenkresse ist da im schnellwachsen einsame Spitze. Bei meinen Schwimminseln (Styropor-Ringe mit Pflanzenkorb mit ein wenig Blähton>Pflanzentriebe rein =Fertig). In "Unser Teich" sieht man sie. 
Dodi hat die Keimtemperatur angesprochen........bei mir wächst momentan auch noch nichts Wassertemp. z.Z. 8.5°.....hatte die Triebe letztes Jahr aus unserem Bach geholt.


----------



## waterman (12. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Dodi und Kari,
klingt vielversprechend für eine wuchernde Insel.
Ich hatte auf der Fensterbank vorgezogen und jetzt mal zwei Töpfe ins Freie gesetzt (immer in der Hoffnung, dass der Frühling endlich kommt). Auf der Tüte stand was von 5-10°C Keimtemperatur. Somit ist es ein Test. Ansonsten hab ich noch Reserve und ziehe später was nach, falls die wieder zurückgehenden Temperaturen die Keimlinge eingehen lässt.  
Bis dann
Wil


----------



## waterman (24. März 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe meine Töpfe bei dem Sch...wetter wieder eingeholt an die Fensterbank im Flur. Keimtemperatur und *Überlebens*tempertur liegen also deutlich über den zur Zeit herrschenden Außentemperaturen von 1,2° C
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich brauch noch mal Euren Trost und Rat. Meine Saat von Brunnenkresse ist aufgegangen. So siehts jetzt aus. Die im Haus vorgezogenen Töpfe habe ich vor 4 (rechts)und vor einer Woche (links) in die Insel gesetzt. Und da soll wirklich was draus werden. Mickriger kann doch Saat nach 6 Wochen nicht aussehen, oder? 
Oder fehlt mir nur weiterhin die Geduld? soll ich noch nachsähen? Oder Nachsähen, wenn es richtig warm geworden ist?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## koimen (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Wil

meine Brunnenkresse ist von anderer Art......sie ist nun voll am abgehen bzw. ist schon einiges grösser. Werde noch ein aktuelles Bild einstellen am Abend.  Deine ist so wies aussieht, wie aus jedem Supermarkt für in den Salat......oder sehe ich das falsch? Die wird auch nicht unbedingt viel grösser........


----------



## waterman (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hi Kari,
nee, das ist schon Brunnenkresse und auf der Tüte wuchert es so, wie Ihr immer berichtet. Gekauft habe ich in einem grünen Warenhaus (Sperli-Samen). Muss ich vielleicht doch fertige Pflanzen im Fachhandel kaufen?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## koimen (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Wil

Hier nun wie versprochen ein aktuelles Bild meiner Brunnenkresse.....auf den 3 Schwimminseln im Hauptteich

 

und eins meiner Anlage als Gesamtbild im Wachstum

 

meine Fischis ....kanns nicht lassen....hehehe

 

und zuguterletzt......meine neuste Errungenschaft  mein Quarantänebecken....oder auch Wasserpflanzenbecken für Pflanzen wo es wärmer lieben .....kommen später raus wenns die Temp. zulässt....mal sehen wies kommt.


----------



## Dodi (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Wil!

Ich denke, Du brauchst nur etwas Geduld zu haben. Das wird schon noch!

Meine damals im Haus vorgezogenen Pflänzchen waren auch etwa so groß/klein wie Deine. Das große Wuchern begann dann erst im Juli/August!


----------



## Platin (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo Wil!

Ich bin gerade dabei eine Schwimminsel für meinen Koiteich zu basteln. Mir gefällt aber das weiß/hellgrün der Styrodurplatte nicht. 
Aber wie Du das kaschiert hast find ich einfach  
Mich würde interessieren was Du um deine Schwimminsel gewickelt hast??? (und wie befestigt?)


----------



## waterman (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hi Thorsten,

bei diesem Exemplar habe ich mit Zwirn genäht. Ist aber im Nachhinein betrachtet eher Murks.
Gestern habe ich aber etwas besseres gemacht. Ich habe das Vlies (Einlegetuch) mit Küchen- und Aquariensilikon aus dem Baumarkt (5,99€) flächig aufgeklebt. Muss jetzt noch einen weiteren Tag trocknen, dann lasse ich zu Wasser und stelle ein Foto ein, wenn Du Interesse hast. Also ich bin auf diese neue Version richtig stolz.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## Mercedesfreund (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Morgen Thosten,
Deine Pflanzeninseln kannst Du, nachdem sie passgenau vorbereitet sind, mit Flexkleber, dem etwas Compakta (Latex) beigemischt wird, min. 5mm dick spachteln und dann mit Marmorsplitt oder Kies besteuen und etwas andrücken, sieht gut aus und hält sicher.habe nur die Styrodurplatte mt Sandpapier etwas angeraut.na dann bastele mal schön.. Gruß Werner


----------



## waterman (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schwimminsel  Brunnenkresse gesät*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte Euch mal zeigen, wie sich die Brunnenkresse bei den richtigen Temperaturen entwickelt hat. Ich bin sehr zufrieden und ich glaube jetzt auch, dass es noch weiter wuchert.
Gruß
Wil


----------

